# 100 New Presets added to eDNA Earth — Save 30% throughout October



## Spitfire Team (Oct 1, 2020)

An epic collection of synthesised orchestral sounds, eDNA Earth has been created using our enormous range of organic orchestral recordings, manipulated, warped and reprogrammed beyond recognition by Spitfire’s award-winning team of composers, engineers and developers.

Now featuring 100 new presets. Save 30% on eDNA Earth till the end of October.

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/edna-earth/


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 1, 2020)

Brilliant. Love this library - it's great with Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 1, 2020)

Oh nice to see there are some new presets. Love eDNA Earth. I find it sits in amongst orchestel elements really well.


----------



## angeruroth (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice, thanks!
Is there a list of the new presets available?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 1, 2020)

How does these new presets come to existing users ? NI Access update ? Manual download ?


----------



## angeruroth (Oct 1, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> How does these new presets come to existing users ? NI Access update ? Manual download ?


Update via the SF manager.


----------



## msorrels (Oct 1, 2020)

Half the new patches don't seem to make any sounds for me.

These seem broken:

Atmos Drones and Scapes\Chernobyl Sub.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Dark Adaption.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Feedback Atmosphere.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Stagruts.nki
Bass\Drive Bass.nki
Bass\EBM Bass.nki
Bass\Ethereal Digester.nki
Bass\History Atomizer.nki
Bass\Impending Realm.nki
Bass\Moulder of Planets.nki
Bass\Scorcher of Globes.nki
Bass\Tension Bass.nki
Drums and Percussion\Short Snare.nki
FX\Andromeda.nki
FX\Bio-Armored Sentinel.nki
FX\Cataclysm.nki
FX\Machina.nki
FX\Noise Generator.nki
FX\Shepard Tone Opposites.nki
FX\Sonic Battler.nki
FX\Tension Builder 1.nki
FX\Tension Builder 2.nki
FX\Void Transport.nki
Leads\Bipp Lead.nki
Leads\Failling Lead.nki
Leads\Flow Lead.nki
Leads\Grade 5 Dark Spirit.nki
Leads\Hallucinogen Lead.nki
Leads\Hellish Grasslands.nki
Leads\Hyper Lead 1.nki
Leads\Hyper Lead 2.nki
Leads\Mario Lead.nki
Leads\Moaning Savanna.nki
Leads\Sanguine Wastes.nki
Leads\Sly Flatlands.nki
Pads and Strings\Ambient Motion.nki
Pads and Strings\Mystery Pad.nki
Pads and Strings\Night Organ.nki
Pads and Strings\Tremolo Pad.nki
Seq and Plucks\Anne Droid.nki
Seq and Plucks\Mountaindust.nki
Seq and Plucks\Nullification Automaton.nki
Seq and Plucks\Stormdream.nki
Seq and Plucks\Type 4 Uncommon Shadow.nki
Synth\Analog Synth.nki
Synth\Antique Apollo.nki
Synth\Bronze Acrobat.nki
Synth\Exalted Swordfish.nki
Synth\Glass Flamingo.nki
Synth\Toxic Oak.nki

And this one just makes a constant static sound and doesn't react to keys:
Synth\Doom Guitar Synth.nki

I reset the entire library and re-downloaded the whole thing (just in case) and they were still broken. I created a list of all the new presets using a file compare with a backup of my Earth library. Here's all the new patches, half of them do make noise, the other half not so much.

Atmos Drones and Scapes\Chernobyl Sub.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Cold Planet.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Cosmos Gardener.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Dark Adaption.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Discovery One.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Disquiet.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Dread.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Eccons.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Feedback Atmosphere.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Low Stream Atmosphere.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Matriarch of Time.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Solar Wind.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Stagruts.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Thrercux.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Touching From A Distance.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Turbine Hall.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Vantablack.nki
Atmos Drones and Scapes\Waterfall.nki
Bass\Drive Bass.nki
Bass\EBM Bass.nki
Bass\Ethereal Digester.nki
Bass\History Atomizer.nki
Bass\Impending Realm.nki
Bass\Moulder of Planets.nki
Bass\Scorcher of Globes.nki
Bass\Tension Bass.nki
Drums and Percussion\Cerebrum.nki
Drums and Percussion\Crocobites.nki
Drums and Percussion\Pincers.nki
Drums and Percussion\Short Snare.nki
Drums and Percussion\Stranger.nki
Drums and Percussion\Thalassoeithes.nki
FX\Andromeda.nki
FX\Bio-Armored Sentinel.nki
FX\Cataclysm.nki
FX\Machina.nki
FX\Noise Generator.nki
FX\Shepard Tone Opposites.nki
FX\Sonic Battler.nki
FX\Tension Builder 1.nki
FX\Tension Builder 2.nki
FX\Void Transport.nki
Keys\Paragon Sentinel.nki
Keys\Rogue Octopus.nki
Keys\Shadow Dolphin.nki
Keys\Void Eel.nki
Keys\Wonder Clam.nki
Leads\Abstract Lead.nki
Leads\Bipp Lead.nki
Leads\Dance Lead.nki
Leads\Detune Lead.nki
Leads\Donnie Lead.nki
Leads\Failling Lead.nki
Leads\Flow Lead.nki
Leads\Genome Lead.nki
Leads\Grade 5 Dark Spirit.nki
Leads\Hallucinogen Lead.nki
Leads\Hellish Grasslands.nki
Leads\Hyper Lead 1.nki
Leads\Hyper Lead 2.nki
Leads\Mario Lead.nki
Leads\Moaning Savanna.nki
Leads\Sanguine Wastes.nki
Leads\Sly Flatlands.nki
Pads and Strings\Acorn Cloud.nki
Pads and Strings\Ambient Motion.nki
Pads and Strings\Dance Pad.nki
Pads and Strings\Droplet Nebula.nki
Pads and Strings\Heartache Strings.nki
Pads and Strings\Heartache to Void.nki
Pads and Strings\Jellyfish Star System.nki
Pads and Strings\Melting Ice Pad.nki
Pads and Strings\Mystery Pad.nki
Pads and Strings\Nemo Palioxis.nki
Pads and Strings\Night Organ.nki
Pads and Strings\Sawblade Star System.nki
Pads and Strings\Still Strings.nki
Pads and Strings\Sunrise.nki
Pads and Strings\Tremolo Pad.nki
Pads and Strings\Wind Pad.nki
Pads and Strings\Womb Pad.nki
Seq and Plucks\Anne Droid.nki
Seq and Plucks\Mountaindust.nki
Seq and Plucks\Nullification Automaton.nki
Seq and Plucks\Stormdream.nki
Seq and Plucks\Type 4 Uncommon Shadow.nki
Synth\Analog Synth.nki
Synth\Antique Apollo.nki
Synth\Bronze Acrobat.nki
Synth\Crystal Castle.nki
Synth\Doom Guitar Synth.nki
Synth\Exalted Swordfish.nki
Synth\Glass Flamingo.nki
Synth\Toxic Oak.nki
Synthetic Orchestra\Dizzy Enigma.nki
Synthetic Orchestra\Flimsy Frostbite.nki
Synthetic Orchestra\Humble Eclipse.nki
Synthetic Orchestra\Itchy Supernova.nki
Synthetic Orchestra\Radio Organ.nki
Synthetic Orchestra\Snowy Cayman.nki


----------



## Mornats (Oct 1, 2020)

msorrels said:


> Half the new patches don't seem to make any sounds for me.
> 
> These seem broken:
> 
> ...



Just did the update myself and it's the same for me (other than Doom Guitar Synth doesn't give me static).

I noticed none of the new patches show up in Komplete Kontrol either regardless of whether they're working in Kontakt or not. I opened it in standalone mode too.

Edit: the issue seems to be that the samples aren't mapped to any keys:


----------



## msorrels (Oct 1, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Just did the update myself and it's the same for me (other than Doom Guitar Synth doesn't give me static).



I restarted Kontakt and it's not doing the static thing now. At that point I had loaded and tried almost all 100 new patches though so who knows what state Kontakt was actually in.

I did open a ticket at Spitfire Audio about this but haven't heard back yet. 

Thanks for confirming it isn't just me. And yes there are some mapping issues, a few (not many) of the broken patches do seem to have (some) mapped keys but they still don't sound. Most of them though there are no blue keys in Kontakt at all.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 1, 2020)

msorrels said:


> I restarted Kontakt and it's not doing the static thing now. At that point I had loaded and tried almost all 100 new patches though so who knows what state Kontakt was actually in.
> 
> I did open a ticket at Spitfire Audio about this but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Thanks for confirming it isn't just me. And yes there are some mapping issues, a few (not many) of the broken patches do seem to have (some) mapped keys but they still don't sound. Most of them though there are no blue keys in Kontakt at all.


Glad you opened the ticket, I was thinking of doing the same but hopefully they're on it based on your ticket.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 1, 2020)

Please let us know what they say.
I just updated and the patches are on the hard drive, but they're not showing up in Komplete Kontrol, but they are in Kontakt. 
As others, the new patches aren't making any sounds.
Maybe it's a new John Cage composition for electronics?


----------



## cqd (Oct 1, 2020)

Do they depend on k6 maybe?


----------



## angeruroth (Oct 1, 2020)

Those patches really are the edge of silence  (sorry, couldn't resist).
I wouldn't worry too much:
1. Maybe the deployment went wrong, meaning the solution could be quick.
2. It's a nice gift, so waiting a bit won't kill us. In fact (100% positive thinking) patience is a virtue, so the wait may be an unexpected extra gift 
Cheers!


----------



## Mornats (Oct 1, 2020)

cqd said:


> Do they depend on k6 maybe?



I'm using Kontakt 6 (full version) so I don't think it's that.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 1, 2020)

Doin' Batch Re-save now and may never end ......


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 2, 2020)

Have much the same issues here. The new patches show up in KK after a library rescan, but to roll with the Spitfire gag, they're definitely "on the edge of silence."

Hey ho. I'll just sit tight until the update comes.


----------



## idematoa (Oct 2, 2020)

With my Update V3.0 + 50 presets ! Apparently it works.


----------



## msorrels (Oct 2, 2020)

The text file is wrong (reported it also), there really were 100 presets (see list above). But half of them don't work (yet). The other half do. And it doesn't seem to have broken anything, so installing the update doesn't seem to be a bad thing. Just not quite right yet.

Spitfire support "have relayed this information to the product team so that they can look into the issue further and provide a fix" I'm sure they will sort it out.


----------



## unclecheeks (Oct 2, 2020)

I've been interested in Edna as I quite like the engine, but had really hoped that Spitfire would integrate everything into one NKI instead of thousands individual patches. Why? Because the Edna engine parameters can be controlled quite expressively via MIDI, but as there is no way to create MIDI mappings across 1000+ patches, this is pretty much a no-go. 

The only work around that i've found with other Spitfires using this same engine, is to create the MIDI mappings in one patch and save it. Then start going through the other patches, save the ones you like as snapshots, then find the snapshots and move them into the folder of the one you've already mapped. Quite a lot of work.

It really doesn't need to be this way. The engine is the same across all the patches , it's only the associated content and parameter settings that change, so they should really be using the snapshot system. That's exactly what it was designed for.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 3, 2020)

Update in my Spitfire app today. 
Presets work. However, I can only find the new presets in Kontakt itself, not while browsing with NKS in Komplete Kontrol, even after rescanning the plugin.
As an additional confusion, the presentation of patches for searching is different between stand alone and Komplete Kontrol.
Is this the same for everyone, or is my system wonky?


----------



## ManicMiner (Oct 3, 2020)

I own eDna earth but don't use it that much. It needs a preset browser overhall. Something like Omnisphere with tags would be good. eDna earth has potential but preset browsing is letting it down imho.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 3, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> Update in my Spitfire app today.
> Presets work. However, I can only find the new presets in Kontakt itself, not while browsing with NKS in Komplete Kontrol, even after rescanning the plugin.
> As an additional confusion, the presentation of patches for searching is different between stand alone and Komplete Kontrol.
> Is this the same for everyone, or is my system wonky?


Same for everyone I think. Browsing presets is a confusing mess with eDNA (only thing I don't like about it) and Kontakt browsing and Komplete Kontrol browsing have nothing in common it seems. Also, if you have the Kinematik expansion you can only see which patches are from that if you search for Kinematik in Komplete Kontrol. You can see them separated out when you're browsing.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 3, 2020)

All said .... glad to have this Update, and SFA ongoing attention to eDNA ! 
Lib has plenty of good content, usable over long term .... imho


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 3, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> Update in my Spitfire app today.
> Presets work. However, I can only find the new presets in Kontakt itself, not while browsing with NKS in Komplete Kontrol, even after rescanning the plugin.
> As an additional confusion, the presentation of patches for searching is different between stand alone and Komplete Kontrol.
> Is this the same for everyone, or is my system wonky?


Yesterday I deleted earth and did a fresh install (I hoped the missing sounds will appear...but they didn't).
I just did the new update and the presets are in KK/NKS available, everything is working now fine.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 3, 2020)

Earth really does need Komplete Kontrol to skim through the presents.

I always felt Kontakt wasn’t really suited to this kind of library but it’s good that Earth continues to get updates.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 3, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Earth really does need Komplete Kontrol to skim through the presents.
> 
> I always felt Kontakt wasn’t really suited to this kind of library but it’s good that Earth continues to get updates.


Yeah, it is good that it's still getting updates. I've finally had a chance to go through some of the new patches and they're really good, I like them a lot.


----------



## ManicMiner (Oct 3, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Yeah, it is good that it's still getting updates. I've finally had a chance to go through some of the new patches and they're really good, I like them a lot.


How could you tell which ones were new? There is a post on the 1st page on this thread by @msorrels - are those all the new ones?


----------



## msorrels (Oct 3, 2020)

There is a new update to the library in the Spitfire Audio app that fixes the broken presets.


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 4, 2020)

Glad to hear about this update. I love Stephenson Steam Band and the eDNA Earth concept very much, though the latter (IMO) comes with a bit too many EDM-sounding presets. I hope that these new ones are the more ambient, cinematic, neoclassical, and new-age sounding in nature. 

Of course, one should always try to look beyond the included presets with these type of libraries, though personally, I've never found the eDNA Engine to be as straightforward to use for customizing sounds as some other systems used in Spitfire's products - especially the Mercury Engine. Nevertheless, eDNA has some serious sonic potential which is perhaps the best demonstrated in the official Kinematik add-on.

BTW, I'm wondering does this update bring any new sound sources or only the new presets?


----------



## Mornats (Oct 4, 2020)

ManicMiner said:


> How could you tell which ones were new? There is a post on the 1st page on this thread by @msorrels - are those all the new ones?


Yeah it was msorrels' post that I used to find out which ones were new. Otherwise they're just bundled in with the rest.


----------



## idematoa (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 5, 2020)

idematoa said:


>



What a great idea for a video. I've already hastily noted down some presets to re-create Blade Runner instead of getting on with actual work.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 5, 2020)

Great to see this update. How do these presets relate to the Kinematik add-on pack?


----------



## idematoa (Oct 6, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Great to see this update. How do these presets relate to the Kinematik add-on pack?



It's 150 new presets ! 😉


2 presets : Kinematik + New Serie


----------



## mnp.fede (Oct 6, 2020)

Purchased Earth one year ago as part of a bundle. Interesting sounds, but presets browsing is admittedly a pain. I think I only used it once for a piece.
Does some of you actually use it?

And... does someone know a way to import custom samples into the edna engine?


----------



## Mornats (Oct 6, 2020)

mnp.fede said:


> Purchased Earth one year ago as part of a bundle. Interesting sounds, but presets browsing is admittedly a pain. I think I only used it once for a piece.
> Does some of you actually use it?
> 
> And... does someone know a way to import custom samples into the edna engine?


I use it but having a better preset experience would help me use it more.

There's a few developer presets in there somewhere. Sorry but I can't recall their actual name. You open them up and in the full version of Kontakt open up the wrench icon, go to the sample editor and drag your samples in. This is from a hazy memory but I believe that's it. I remember seeing a Hans Zimmer (and other) developer presets. Not sure what they are exactly but I'm guessing signal chain/effects set-up.


----------



## mnp.fede (Oct 6, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I use it but having a better preset experience would help me use it more.
> 
> There's a few developer presets in there somewhere. Sorry but I can't recall their actual name. You open them up and in the full version of Kontakt open up the wrench icon, go to the sample editor and drag your samples in. This is from a hazy memory but I believe that's it. I remember seeing a Hans Zimmer (and other) developer presets. Not sure what they are exactly but I'm guessing signal chain/effects set-up.



Thank you very much, guess I'll have to dig a little deeper


----------



## Mornats (Oct 6, 2020)

mnp.fede said:


> Thank you very much, guess I'll have to dig a little deeper


I'm at my PC now so here's a bit more info. They're called construction kits and they're in the _advanced folder.






And you do indeed drag samples in like I said. And I guess the more you know about Kontakt the better this will be for you. I've just some fun with a sample of an industrial lift I recorded last year. It sounds awful but there's potential in this engine for your own sounds for sure!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2020)

On sale now ....are people getting a lot of use?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> On sale now ....are people getting a lot of use?


I don’t like the interface which puts me off using it.
They now have Edna (sic) as a standalone plug-in rather than in Kontakt.
I hope they port this and make it a free update for current owners as OT do when they port from Kontakt.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I don’t like the interface which puts me off using it.
> They now have Edna (sic) as a standalone plug-in rather than in Kontakt.
> I hope they port this and make it a free update for current owners as OT do when they port from Kontakt.



EDNA earth is Kontakt still isn’t it?


----------



## Technostica (Dec 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> EDNA earth is Kontakt still isn’t it?


They’ve ported the engine to a standalone app but Earth still uses the Kontakt version.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> They’ve ported the engine to a standalone app but Earth still uses the Kontakt version.


Ahh gotcha....cheers for the info....I would have thought that if they port it it would be free for current users...

@SpitfireSupport @Spitfire Team please can you clarify If EDNA earth will be ported to SF player? Thanks


----------



## Fleer (Dec 26, 2020)

That would be very welcome indeed.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm not sure if there's a way to port this kind of synth library from Kontakt to another platform without manually rebuilding each and every patch by hand, copying over every setting (as well as replicating _all_ of Kontakt's built-in effects that are used). With that in mind, I wouldn't expect the existing eDNA libraries to leave Kontakt.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> They’ve ported the engine to a standalone app but Earth still uses the Kontakt version.


EDIT: I misunderstood @Technostica 's point. See #47 below.

As far as I know, eDNA Earth has not been ported from Kontakt to another platform. But a different product, David Fanshawe's Earth Encounters, bacame Orbis when the samples were ported from Kontakt to Spitfire's proprietary player.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 26, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> As far as I know, eDNA Earth has not been ported from Kontakt to another platform. But a different product, David Fanshawe's Earth Encounters, bacame Orbis when the samples were ported from Kontakt to Spitfire's proprietary player.


What I said was that they have already ported the 'eDNA engine' from Kontakt to a custom app and was wondering if they would port 'Earth' to the new app.



Sarah Mancuso said:


> I'm not sure if there's a way to port this kind of synth library from Kontakt to another platform without manually rebuilding each and every patch by hand, copying over every setting (as well as replicating _all_ of Kontakt's built-in effects that are used). With that in mind, I wouldn't expect the existing eDNA libraries to leave Kontakt.


Good points but...
They did port David Fanshawe's Earth Encounters from Kontakt to the custom app that includes the eDNA engine.
But if I recall correctly that is not purely an eDNA based library, so it may have only had a relatively small amount of eDNA material as is the case with Tundra.
So if they do port Earth, they may do something similar to what they did with Earth Encounters.
In that case it was classed as a new product and owners of the Kontakt library had a 50% discount.
My sense with Earth is that a lot of the work was in creating the raw material which happened prior to importing it into eDNA where they created presets.
The fact that they've bothered to port eDNA suggests that we may see a sequel to Earth.
Not a straight port, they will have new raw material all these years later, plus the engine may be different.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> What I said was that they have already ported the 'eDNA engine' from Kontakt to a custom app and was wondering if they would port 'Earth' to the new app.


Thank you for the correction.


----------

